# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  जायद की फसल (ग्रीष्मकालीन फसलेँ)

## Krish13

इस सूत्र के जरिये आप गर्मियोँ मेँ उगाये जाने वाली फसलो की जानकारी पायेगे फसल को बौने से लेकर काँटने तक की संपूर्ण जानकारी यहाँ मिलेगी।

----------


## Krish13

गर्मी के मौसम मेँ मुख्यतः ये फसले उगाई जाती है-
(1) खीरा
(2) ककड़ी
(3) तरबूज
(4) खरबूज
हम सबसे पहले बात करेगे खीरा की।

----------


## Krish13

खीरा क्यो उगाया जाता है-: खीरा (cucumber*; वैज्ञानिक नाम:Cucumis sativus) ज़ायद की एकप्रमुख फसल है।
सलाद के रूप में सम्पूर्ण विश्व में खीरा का विशेष महत्त्व है | खीरा को सलाद के अतिरिक्त उपवास के समय फलाहार के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता है। इसके द्वारा विभिन्न प्रकार की मिठाइयॉं भी तैयार की जाती है। पेट की गड़बडी तथा कब्ज में भी खीरा को औषधि के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता है। खीरा कब्ज़ दूर करता है। पीलिया , प्यास, ज्वर , शरीर की जलन, गर्मी के सारे दोष, चर्म रोग में लाभदायक है। खीरे का रस पथरी में लाभदायक है। पेशाब में जलन, रुकावट और मधुमेह में भी लाभदायकहै। घुटनों में दर्द को दूर करने के लिये भोजन में खीरा अधिक खायें।

----------


## Krish13

भूमी का चुनाव-: यह हर प्रकार की भूमियों में जिनमें जल निकास का उचित प्रबन्ध हो, उगाया जाता है | इसकी खेती हल्की अम्लीय भूमियों  में की जा सकती है | अच्छी उपज हेतु जीवांश पदार्थयुक्त दोमट भूमि सर्वोत्तम होती है | इसकी फसल जायद तथा वर्षा में ली जाती है | अत: उच्च तापक्रम में अच्छी वृद्धि होती है, यह पाले को नहीं सहन कर पाता।

----------


## Krish13

बुवाई का समय-: यह फसल वैसे तो दो मौसम मेँ उगाई जाती है ग्रीष्म और वर्षा
ग्रीष्म के लिए: फरवरी-मार्च और वर्षा के लिये जून-जुलाई का समय
उत्तम है।

----------


## Krish13

खाद-:
अच्छी उपज प्राप्त करने हेतु खेत तैयार करते समय प्रति हेक्टेयर 20-25 टन गोबर की सडी खाद मिला देना चाहिए |

----------


## Krish13

बीज की मात्रा एवं बुवाई-:
प्रति हेक्टेयर बुवाई हेतु 2 से 2.5 किग्रा. बीज की आवश्यकता होती है  इसकी बुवाई लाइन में करते हैं  ग्रीष्म के लिए लाइन से लाइन की दूरी 1.5 मीटर तथा पौधे से पौधे की दूरी 775 सेमी. रखते है  वर्षा वाली फसल की वृद्धि अपेक्षाकृत कुछ अधिक होती है अत: इसकी दूरी बढा देना चाहिए इसमें लाइन से लाइन की दूरी 1.5 मीटर तथा पौधे से पौधे की दूरी 1. 0मीटर रखना चाहिए।

----------


## Krish13

सिंचाई एवं निदाई-:
 गर्मी में उच्च तापमान के कारण अपेक्षाकृत अधिक नमी की जरूरत होती है | अत: गर्मी के दिनों में हर सप्ताह हल्की सिंचाई करना चाहिए | वर्षा ऋतु में सिंचाई वर्षा पर निर्भर करती है | खेत में खुरपी  के द्वारा खरपतवार निकालते रहना चाहिए | वर्षाकालीन फसल के लिए जडों में मिट्टी चढा देना चाहिए।

----------


## Krish13

प्रमुख कीट एवं रोग-:
1. लाल कीडा-: यह पत्तियों तथा फूलों को खाता है इसे रोकने हेतु इण्डोसल्फान 4% चूर्ण 20-25 किग्रा प्रति हेक्टेयर भुरका जाता है।
2.फल कीड़ा-:  यह कीड़ा फूल को खा जाता है  तथा फलों में छेद करके उनमे घुस जाता है इनके उपचार हेतु इण्डोसल्फान 4% चूर्ण 20-25 किग्रा प्रति हेक्टेयर भुरका जाता है।
3. एन्थ्रेकनोज-: इस रोग में पत्तियों एवं फलों पर लाल धब्बे हो जाते है  बीज को बुवाई से पहले एग्रोसेन जी. एन. से उपचारित कर इस रोग की रोकथाम की जा सकती है।

----------


## Krish13

कटाई एवं उपज-:
खीरा बुवाई के लगभग दो माह बाद फल देने लगता है जब फल अच्छे मुलायम तथा उत्तम आकार के हो जायें तो उन्हें सावधानीपूर्वक लताओं से तोडकर अलग कर लेते हैं इस तरह प्रति हेक्टेयर 50 -60 कुन्टल फल प्राप्त किये जा सकते है।

----------


## Krish13

ये खीरा खाने लायक हो गया

----------


## Krish13

अगली फसल की बात आपकी प्रतिक्रिया आने के बाद करेँगे।

----------


## yess

very very good work

----------

